# OCL looking for anyone



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,
Looking for Paul Johnson and came from Worksop/Mansfield area and sailed on OCL in the 80's/90's.
Hello to anyone else who knows me, you can also find me on Facebook just search Nat Artingstall i've got photos on there of a few bayboats and a couple of ocrean fleets ships.
Tiny


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

I know/sailed with a Paul Armstrong from Mansfield, he was with OCL in the 80/90's, about mid forties now, same guy?


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Tiny,Hope i'm thinking about the right guy...but were you or still a member of the BEANO CLUB!! seem to recall reading a load of comics aboard one of the old FAR EAST ships...a big stash of them...we prefered them to the girlie mags!!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Tiny,Hope i'm thinking about the right guy...but were you or still a member of the BEANO CLUB!! seem to recall reading a load of comics aboard one of the old FAR EAST ships...a big stash of them...we prefered them to the girlie mags!!


Yeah, thats me, dont read the Beano anymore even my lad has grown out of them.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

timo said:


> I know/sailed with a Paul Armstrong from Mansfield, he was with OCL in the 80/90's, about mid forties now, same guy?


No not the same guy, but I do remember him and I did sail with him and another name to join the growing list. Paul Johnson had a brother who also sailed on OCL, Richie I think his name was.


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello you old dog, Wont beleive the people ive been in touch with in the last week!! Unbeleivable, be talking to you soon, on that thing, whats it called? The dog and bone? Regards, Chris Mullaney.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

chris mullaney said:


> Hello you old dog, Wont beleive the people ive been in touch with in the last week!! Unbeleivable, be talking to you soon, on that thing, whats it called? The dog and bone? Regards, Chris Mullaney.


Dont forget them biscuits when you come down
Tiny
(Pint)


----------



## Paul Armstrong (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi TINY Paul Armstrong .Paul Johnstons be married devorcied.Now i think he is just working for a cleaning firm .I think he lives in a caravan some where south now .He went off the rails a bit no what i mean.Richy his brother is still at WARSOP.


----------



## Paul Armstrong (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi TINY Paul Armstrong .Paul Johnstons be married devorcied.Now i think he is just working for a cleaning firm .I think he lives in a caravan some where south now .He went off the rails a bit no what i mean.Richy his brother is still at WARSOP.


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Yeah, thats me, dont read the Beano anymore even my lad has grown out of them.


I must admit i still have a wee read of THE BROONS and OOR WULLIE sometimes...good laugh.(Night)


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Paul, Good to see you have joined us. I saw a couple of photos of you that Peter Wearing had posted a while back. It's great to see more and more of the ex ocl guys join the site. Think i last sailed with you on Mairangi or Resolution but not sure. Hope your keeping well.
Regards Steve.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul Armstrong said:


> Hi TINY Paul Armstrong .Paul Johnstons be married devorcied.Now i think he is just working for a cleaning firm .I think he lives in a caravan some where south now .He went off the rails a bit no what i mean.Richy his brother is still at WARSOP.


Hi Paul,
Thought you'd remember them, do you know how to get in touch with any of them?
Most of you guys still seem to be at sea (lucky gets) I'm making nappies near Old Trafford, married with one lad. Talked to Tilly today, he's on his way to Aberdeen for a first aid course, when he gets back he says he's gonna check out this site.
Its great to be in touch again after all this time,
Tiny


----------



## terry wallace (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Beastie, Terry Wallace here. Can,t remember which ones i sailed with you on but it was a few i,m sure. Hope that you are keeping well. On another note does anybody know what happened to Tony Cornes after all the redundancies.


----------



## CraigH (Nov 21, 2008)

The longer you spend looking at this site the more names come to mind.

Anybody any news on: Nigel Brown (sniggers), Vaughan Price or Phil Johnson all good lads and fellow drinking partners. (mind you, everyone was a fellow drinking partner in them days)


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

*re/tony cornes.*



terry wallace said:


> Hi Beastie, Terry Wallace here. Can,t remember which ones i sailed with you on but it was a few i,m sure. Hope that you are keeping well. On another note does anybody know what happened to Tony Cornes after all the redundancies.


Hi terry, Chris mullaney here. Im still in touch with alan dawson from kendal, go to see him now and again. Was over there last year,visiting him, and tony cornes is working up the road from him in a hotel as cook.


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

*re/vaughan price.*



CraigH said:


> The longer you spend looking at this site the more names come to mind.
> 
> Anybody any news on: Nigel Brown (sniggers), Vaughan Price or Phil Johnson all good lads and fellow drinking partners. (mind you, everyone was a fellow drinking partner in them days)


Hi craig, Chris mullaney here. I know that vaughan price is still at the moment with the R.F.A. Married to a filipino lass, but still has a place in harwich. Regards, Chris.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

chris mullaney said:


> Hi terry, Chris mullaney here. Im still in touch with alan dawson from kendal, go to see him now and again. Was over there last year,visiting him, and tony cornes is working up the road from him in a hotel as cook.


Hi Chris,
Do you know which hotel Cornesy works in, been tere recently and am going back in July i'd like to call in on him.
Tiny


----------

